# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable 550 relay not permitted

## yurash1

Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable 550 relay not permitted при отправке письма во внешку, локально и прием из инета норм.

Поставил ISPmanager и вот, до этого ставил -  все было норм.

Сталкивался кто?

через клиент: 

«Отправка сообщения»: ошибка.

RCPT TO <mail_primer@mail.ru> не удалось: relay not permitted

---
 после перезагрузки не запущен smtp:

 SMTP exim4 0

 запуск проблему не решает

 стоит ubuntu 10.04

 поставил исп, конфиги не правил

----------

